
Million Dollar Shack - msoad
http://milliondollarshack.com/
======
enginnr
For those who are not clicking, this site just houses a YT video located here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjXUBMkkE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjXUBMkkE8)

> Our family has been priced out! Has the Bay Area gone crazy? Real estate
> prices have doubled in the last few years, a tent in the backyard can rent
> for $900/month, foreign investors are driving up prices, evictions and rent
> hikes are everywhere, people are commuting longer than ever, the middle
> class is disappearing, empty investment homes are everywhere, and locals are
> leaving in record numbers.

